# 98 Nissan Frontier Ignition timing adjustment



## FrontierTuner (Aug 30, 2004)

does anyone know which of the 4 marks to align with the pointer. (looking at the crankshaft pulley) I have a ka24de 4cy


----------



## trucksR4girls (Mar 25, 2005)

*crankshaft pulley*



FrontierTuner said:


> does anyone know which of the 4 marks to align with the pointer. (looking at the crankshaft pulley) I have a ka24de 4cy


Speaking of crankshaft pulley, have you been successful at removing it? I am currently trying to remove it from my 02 Frontier, and the harmonic puller kit that I have does not fit, is there a special puller kit that especially fits Nissan?


----------



## lewisnc100 (Apr 25, 2003)

What type of puller do you have? If it's the kind that bolts onto the harmonic balancer, my pathfinder needed long M6 bolts to fit. None of the bolts that came with it came close.


----------



## trucksR4girls (Mar 25, 2005)

*type of harmonic puller...*



lewisnc100 said:


> What type of puller do you have? If it's the kind that bolts onto the harmonic balancer, my pathfinder needed long M6 bolts to fit. None of the bolts that came with it came close.


I've borrowed a puller from a friend, which I believe should be universal and I've seen the same kit on a few tool websites. However, the main puller 'plate' does not fit flush into the pulley. The pulley diameter is much smaller, and I can't get the puller to sit higher because the outer ring's diameter is too large. Do you know if a specific puller is needed for the frontier, or Nissan in general?

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## lewisnc100 (Apr 25, 2003)

Not sure if we're talking the same thing, this is the kind of universal puller that I used. It's easy, just need to find the right size bolts to connect it to the harmonic balancer.

http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/product.do?BV_UseBVCookie=Yes&vertical=TOOL&pid=00947626000


----------



## trucksR4girls (Mar 25, 2005)

lewisnc100 said:


> Not sure if we're talking the same thing, this is the kind of universal puller that I used. It's easy, just need to find the right size bolts to connect it to the harmonic balancer.
> 
> http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/product.do?BV_UseBVCookie=Yes&vertical=TOOL&pid=00947626000


Yes, I know what you are talking about. The bolts that come with the kit don't fit in the pulley pre-punched holes either, and that should be easy, I think, to find at a hardware store. My main problem is the 'plate' (I'm not sure what its called, but it is the main part of the puller in which the bolts pass through) does not fit flush onto the pulley. The diameter of the puller is a bit smaller and does not allow for proper fitting of the puller 'plate'.


----------



## lewisnc100 (Apr 25, 2003)

trucksR4girls said:


> My main problem is the 'plate' (I'm not sure what its called, but it is the main part of the puller in which the bolts pass through) does not fit flush onto the pulley. The diameter of the puller is a bit smaller and does not allow for proper fitting of the puller 'plate'.


I guess I'm confused since that plate does not touch the pulley in any way. The only parts that touch are the large bolt that fits through the middle of the puller plate and the two bolts that connect to the harmonic balancer face. The large bolt should be centered and as you tighten that it pushes the plate outwards which pulls the 2 bolts which pull the harmonic balancer off.


----------



## trucksR4girls (Mar 25, 2005)

lewisnc100 said:


> I guess I'm confused since that plate does not touch the pulley in any way. The only parts that touch are the large bolt that fits through the middle of the puller plate and the two bolts that connect to the harmonic balancer face. The large bolt should be centered and as you tighten that it pushes the plate outwards which pulls the 2 bolts which pull the harmonic balancer off.


Okay, perhaps I'm using the tool wrong. So the only things that should be touching the pulley at any time are the three bolts (2 bolts on balancer and 1 center bolt)? Thanks for you help! I am gonna try this, it's been a week trying to get this balancer off.

Thank you.


----------



## lewisnc100 (Apr 25, 2003)

Yes, just try to insert the two bolts into the harmonic balancer the same depth so the plate stays fairly straight as it pulls outward. I think you'll be surprised how easy it comes off once you get it setup. 

Word of warning, you might want to put cardboard or something under the engine, the crank pulley is easy to drop and chip. Also when you pull it off don't lose the woodruff key.


----------



## trucksR4girls (Mar 25, 2005)

lewisnc100 said:


> Yes, just try to insert the two bolts into the harmonic balancer the same depth so the plate stays fairly straight as it pulls outward. I think you'll be surprised how easy it comes off once you get it setup.
> 
> Word of warning, you might want to put cardboard or something under the engine, the crank pulley is easy to drop and chip. Also when you pull it off don't lose the woodruff key.


I'm really new to automotive repairing (I love it and I'm quite excited about learning how my truck works)--what is the woodruff key and does it go back on the with the new pulley. Is there any tricks I should know when I'm reinstalling this part. I was told to grease the inner and outer parts of the pulley shaft, but that's about it.


----------



## lewisnc100 (Apr 25, 2003)

The woodruff key is just a half circle piece of metal that ties the crank to the harmonic balancer pulley. If you mistakenly lost it the crank would turn and the harmonic balancer would not. This isn't my website, but if you go down you'll see a picture of a woodruff key. Pretty small and easy to lose, just make sure its there when you put the pulley back on and you'll be fine.

http://www.bimmerboard.com/forums/posts/16848


----------



## trucksR4girls (Mar 25, 2005)

lewisnc100 said:


> The woodruff key is just a half circle piece of metal that ties the crank to the harmonic balancer pulley. If you mistakenly lost it the crank would turn and the harmonic balancer would not. This isn't my website, but if you go down you'll see a picture of a woodruff key. Pretty small and easy to lose, just make sure its there when you put the pulley back on and you'll be fine.
> 
> http://www.bimmerboard.com/forums/posts/16848


Thank you greatly for your time and advice.
Aloha!


----------

